# CDs überschreiben mit Nero



## Nooeri (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 

ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen: 

Wieso kann man manche CDs mit Nero Express einfach überschreiben, obwohl es sich nicht um CD-Rs handelt. Wenn man eine neue CD brennen will und eine beschriebene in den Brenner packt, dann überschreibt er manchmal die CD ohne nachfragen, das heißt, nachher sind nur die neuen Daten drauf und alle alten einfach weg. Und bei manchen CDs geht es nicht. Kann man das irgendwo einstellen? Habe bisher nix gefunden.

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche und vor allem hilfreiche Antworten.

Danke schön...


----------



## chmee (23. Dezember 2004)

1. Wenn eine CD erstmalig Multisession gebrannt ist, kannst Du weitere Daten raufschreiben.
2. Aber wenn Du eine weitere Session raufbrennst, ohne die davorige zu importieren, siehst Du
die Daten der ersten nicht. Sie ist aber noch da. Du kannst über Import session oder change
session darauf wieder zugreifen.
3. Lässt sich auch bewußt nutzen, um Daten versteckt zu archivieren 

mfg chmee


----------

